# Heatherwood Golden in WA



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Personal opinion, look elsewhere.

There is no mention of heart clearances listed in each dogs clearance records. She may have done this, and not sent in the clearances to OFA. However, she is aware that hearts should be cleared prior to breeding as she mentions them on her website.

It appears on OFA that she is breeding Ivy and Willow on preliminary clearances, which are NOT clearances, which must be done after 2. The stud dog does have all clearances independently verifiable on OFA.

I am Canadian, so I am not sure, but I believe it against AKC policy to sell a puppy for more, in order to get breeding rights.

I don't agree with her statements about "English" goldens.

What is an English Golden Retriever?
Typically "English" or "British" Golden Retrievers have less diseased family backgrounds and 
better temperaments than their American "cousins". Mainly because in America our golden's have 
been poorly bred by backyard breeders and puppy mills who do not do health testing and are 
unknowingly or knowingly passing on genetic diseases (hip dysplasia, eye diseases etc) as well as 
poor temperaments (yes temperaments are mainly genetic). Europe has stricter rules and 
regulations regarding breeding and health tests that must be done before litters are registered 
and therefore only the best dogs have been used to carry on the lineage.

Is there a particular reason you want an english cream golden? Cream is generally a term used by less than reputable breeders, cashing in on the current fad. There are reputable breeders of English style goldens, but my understanding is they do not charge more for their pups than a reputable breeder breeding American goldens.


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

Millie'sMom said:


> Is there a particular reason you want an english cream golden? Cream is generally a term used by less than reputable breeders, cashing in on the current fad. There are reputable breeders of English style goldens, but my understanding is they do not charge more for their pups than a reputable breeder breeding American goldens.


My wife wants a white golden. Happy wife, happy home.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

A golden retriever cannot be truly white, any breeder that markets their dogs as "white" is a red flag. That being said, they are some very light colored goldens out there that still have all their health clearances. Hold off on anything until you do a little more research into the clearances. There are even light goldens that aren't "English creme."


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

dtran0268 said:


> My wife wants a white golden. Happy wife, happy home.


I am sure that is true. There is nothing wrong with preferring a lighter coloured dog, but hopefully some of the American members can help you find a local breeder.

If you are willing to travel to pick your pup up, there are a number of reputable breeders of lighter coloured goldens in Ontario. Here is an example.

Kyon Kennels: Toronto Dog Boarding | Golden Retrievers | Norwegian Buhunds


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

dtran0268 said:


> My wife wants a white golden. Happy wife, happy home.


I am betting she really wants a healthy golden with a good temperment

Nothing wrong with having a color preference, (mine is for a true medium with light furnishing, just like my girl Jinx in my sig pic) just realize when a breeder is breeding specifically for color, other things like temperament, health clearances, bidability and soundness will suffer. There are beautiful light gold Goldens in both American and English styles as there are beautiful dark gold dogs in both American and English styles. 

Here is a link to an American bred boy that based on color, many will assume is English style. Pedigree: GCh Ch Apollo's Cinco de Mayo

This is a picture of his daughter. Though, color was not a consideration when she was bred for. The health, clearance history, and complementary traits of dam and sire were the focus.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

You what is really strange about that breeder, to me anyway. There is no way to figure out where they are located.

They have no identifiable information on their own website. You can always look up who owns the website, but this one is registered to CA. I live in WA so I was curious as to where they were located.

The other thing that stands out, is they list hips and elbows are "prelim" yet they have bred those dogs. They shouldn't be bred until two and those test should have been completed by then.


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

I do not really like to get puppy from people that show dog. I feel like I'm buying unwanted puppy from them. I try to buy one from these people before and they only sell the one that do not meet show criteria and they charge a ton of money for show quality with all kind of rules that I have to follow.


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

Wendi said:


> You what is really strange about that breeder, to me anyway. There is no way to figure out where they are located.
> 
> They have no identifiable information on their own website. You can always look up who owns the website, but this one is registered to CA. I live in WA so I was curious as to where they were located.
> 
> The other thing that stands out, is they list hips and elbows are "prelim" yet they have bred those dogs. They shouldn't be bred until two and those test should have been completed by then.


That was exactly my thought too. I was hoping to find some one here that got puppy from them to learn where they're from


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

dtran0268 said:


> I do not really like to get puppy from people that show dog. I feel like I'm buying unwanted puppy from them. I try to buy one from these people before and they only sell the one that do not meet show criteria and they charge a ton of money for show quality with all kind of rules that I have to follow.


I am not sure why you feel that purchasing a pet puppy from a show/competition breed means they would be unwanted or lesser quality. Normally the difference between a top show prospect and a pet puppy from a litter are minute details that only seasoned breed specialist can see. Like a puppy that has a larger ear, the angle of a shoulder being a few degrees different than desired, a slightly shorter neck or slightly longer back. How do they see these things most will miss? Because they do show, they study the breed standard, they are constantly evaluating the structure if their dogs. 
Buying from a reputable show/competition breeder certainly gives you a better chance at a healthy, soundly structured, well tempered dog than a breeder who is simply breeding dogs on hand that have the reproductive parts. 
As far as price, most of the less than reputable bred "English cream" marketeers charge about the same as a well bred puppy from generations health tested parents from a reputable show/competition breeder.


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

LJack said:


> I am not sure why you feel that purchasing a pet puppy from a show/competition breed means they would be unwanted or lesser quality. Normally the difference between a top show prospect and a pet puppy from a litter are minute details that only seasoned breed specialist can see. Like a puppy that has a larger ear, the angle of a shoulder being a few degrees different than desired, a slightly shorter neck or slightly longer back. How do they see these things most will miss? Because they do show, they study the breed standard, they are constantly evaluating the structure if their dogs.
> Buying from a reputable show/competition breeder certainly gives you a better chance at a healthy, soundly structured, well tempered dog than a breeder who is simply breeding dogs on hand that have the reproductive parts.
> As far as price, most of the less than reputable bred "English cream" marketeers charge about the same as a well bred puppy from generations health tested parents from a reputable show/competition breeder.


Let just said I had really really bad experience trying to buy a show quality puppy and I just do not want to deal with it again. That person wanted me to pay twice as much for a show puppy and want to co-own that puppy too. She wanted me to sign a contract with a ton of things that I have to follow and if I don't she has a right to take him away from me


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

dtran0268 said:


> Let just said I had really really bad experience trying to buy a show quality puppy and I just do not want to deal with it again. That person wanted me to pay twice as much for a show puppy and want to co-own that puppy too. She wanted me to sign a contract with a ton of things that I have to follow and if I don't she has a right to take him away from me


Sorry you had a bad experience. Buying a show dog is not the right fit for most homes that want a pet for a multitude of reasons not all of which are contractual. Not every breeder is right for every buyer either. I would urge you to either try again with a reputable breeder or look in to rescue. Either option is far better than lining the pockets of a "greeder" who is not doing everything they can to produce the best chance for your puppy to be happy, healthy and well adjusted.


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

LJack said:


> Sorry you had a bad experience. Buying a show dog is not the right fit for most homes that want a pet for a multitude of reasons not all of which are contractual. Not every breeder is right for every buyer either. I would urge you to either try again with a reputable breeder or look in to rescue. Either option is far better than lining the pockets of a "greeder" who is not doing everything they can to produce the best chance for your puppy to be happy, healthy and well adjusted.


It also does not feel right to spend thousand of dollar for someone else unwanted (not show potential) puppy neither. I have known people getting a dog from byb to live a long and healthy live, I also know people buying dog from reputable breeder to have that dog die of cancer a few year later....


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

dtran0268 said:


> It also does not feel right to spend thousand of dollar for someone else unwanted (not show potential) puppy neither. I have known people getting a dog from byb to live a long and healthy live, I also know people buying dog from reputable breeder to have that dog die of cancer a few year later....


Are you sure you know what a reputable breeder is? Asking for advice on how to purchase a white golden tells me that answer is no. As for BYB vice reputable breeder, you can't use cancer as a deciding factor. Cancer doesn't discriminate & as such there is no "cancer clearance" that will help breeders to breed it out of their programs. However, a breeder doing the basic clearances as recommended by the GRCA has lower incidences of hip & elbow dysplasia, eye issues, having pups drop dead from SAS (heart condition). Having volunteered with rescue for a number of years, I would be willing to pay the money to a breeder who is doing everything in their power to produce healthy & true to standard goldens vice these for profit breeders cashing in on the latest fad at the expense of the dogs being bred & pups produced. Spend some time rehabilitating goldens recovering from conditions that could have been prevented but due to the negligence & greed of their breeders & perhaps you might see the bigger picture.


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> Are you sure you know what a reputable breeder is? Asking for advice on how to purchase a white golden tells me that answer is no. As for BYB vice reputable breeder, you can't use cancer as a deciding factor. Cancer doesn't discriminate & as such there is no "cancer clearance" that will help breeders to breed it out of their programs. However, a breeder doing the basic clearances as recommended by the GRCA has lower incidences of hip & elbow dysplasia, eye issues, having pups drop dead from SAS (heart condition). Having volunteered with rescue for a number of years, I would be willing to pay the money to a breeder who is doing everything in their power to produce healthy & true to standard goldens vice these for profit breeders cashing in on the latest fad at the expense of the dogs being bred & pups produced. Spend some time rehabilitating goldens recovering from conditions that could have been prevented but due to the negligence & greed of their breeders & perhaps you might see the bigger picture.


 
Who decide the standard for golden? It's the people who currently in charge of setting the standard. And who to say that their puppy will be healthy? Healthy parent does not necessary produce healthy puppy. I'll say that I will buy from breeder that can show me they love their dogs no matter what and who treat their dogs as their own children. You'll not love your kids any less because they're not as pretty as the model, will you?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

dtran0268 said:


> Who decide the standard for golden? It's the people who currently in charge of setting the standard. And who to say that their puppy will be healthy? Healthy parent does not necessary produce healthy puppy. I'll say that I will buy from breeder that can show me they love their dogs no matter what and who treat their dogs as their own children. You'll not love your kids any less because they're not as pretty as the model, will you?


??? Please spend sometime learning about the diseases that are common in the golden retriever and then spend some more time learning about the tests (clearances) that are shown to screen for such illnesses that show to have a genetic component which in turn have the potential to affect offspring.

At this point I don't know if you're for real or not. You've gone from wanting a white golden for your wife to having unsuccessfully attempted to buy a "show quality" golden but didn't like the contract to now not believing in clearances. It's like let's pick every hot button & throw it into one thread.

To me, if a breeder wants to show me how much they "love" their goldens, they would have complete clearances for generations, compete in some venue showing that they care about maintaining the breed standard, aren't breeding for color & will stand behind their dogs. I will tell you all of those BYBs & puppy mills that just "love" their pups are nowhere to be found when the pup comes up dysplastic or requires eye surgery or can't run & play due to a weak heart.


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

OK! Let get something straight here. I do not show dog (got turn off from it a long time ago) and do not really care about the standard. My wife want a English Cream (light color, white, what ever you guy call them), I'll buy her one because I love her. I'll only buy from a breeder that loves their dog no matter what and we will love that dog till after he/she leaves us 

I'm trying to find more info about Heatherwood golden. I want to know from prior buyer on how they treat their dogs. That's all


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It's the reputable breeders so love their dogs more. They are the ones who will take their puppies back 10 years after they were sold because their owner passed away. They may not be able to keep all the puppies they produce but they still love them. I think if you asked some of the breeders on this forum to talk about their dogs, you'd see they love them very much. Enough that they don't depend on them to provide income. The breed standard was defined long ago and does not change with fads. The AKC were the ones to set it when the breed was accepted.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It's safe to say these people do not truly love their dogs or golden retrievers if they would choose to risk breeding unhealthy puppies and not follow the code of ethics.


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

One more thing! A dog might not meet the so call standard but he/she always gives you unconditional loves and loyalty. Why would you make the buyer feeling like they are getting a less than perfect dog by selling them for less money?


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

dtran0268 said:


> OK! Let get something straight here. I do not show dog (got turn off from it a long time ago) and do not really care about the standard. My wife want a English Cream (light color, white, what ever you guy call them), I'll buy her one because I love her. I'll only buy from a breeder that loves their dog no matter what and we will love that dog till after he/she leaves us
> 
> I'm trying to find more info about Heatherwood golden. I want to know from prior buyer on how they treat their dogs. That's all


 Ok you seem to contradict yourself a bit. You don't care about the breed standard but you want the most healthiest dog you can find. Breeding to standard and doing health clearances stacks the odds against hereditary problems like hip dysplasia, eye and heart problems.

You say you love your wife so don't you want to buy her a golden that comes from a good, healthy background. My dog died from cancer a few months ago and she came from a breeder that did not show dogs but toted that she bred for family pets. The pain of losing a dog to cancer is horrible and I want to give my next dog the best odds possible. Back than I didn't do the type of research I should've and now I am going through a breeder that shows her dogs, does the health clearances, and LOVE her goldens. With this breeder, I was able to trace the health history of her dogs back for generations and was able to look at the longevity pedigree to see how long each dog lived in her lines. When I asked about cancer in her lines, she was truthful and said there were a few cases but she considers herself lucky since cancer is so unpredictable. You will not be able to do that with this breeder you are looking at.

You may have had a bad experience with a show breeder from the past but don't judge them all based on one of them. There are so many good ones out there that are nice and personable. Give them a chance before you judge them all!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

dtran0268 said:


> I do not really like to get puppy from people that show dog. I feel like I'm buying unwanted puppy from them. I try to buy one from these people before and they only sell the one that do not meet show criteria and they charge a ton of money for show quality with all kind of rules that I have to follow.


Show breeders will give you the best bet to look like a Golden, act like a Golden and be health cleared in parentage. When a show breeder sells puppies, they are not unwanted! They are most likely, even the least of them, still going to be nicer than the pet breeder's litters best puppy! 
The best pet bet to me would be a pet puppy from a show bred litter.

Another thing- just to ponder on- if you don't want a show puppy, why in the world were you even talking to a breeder about co-ownership and showing? If you got offered a puppy on co-own that was show quality, lucky you (if it was a reputable breeder that is) - if you aren't ever going to show your dog, who cares if it is on full or not? You will from any reputable breeder get a limited registration nice puppy. If you want one on full registration, then you should resolve yourself to co-own. No good breeder is going to let you take their pedigree and go off w/it on full.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Would you show this thread to your wife and let her decide?


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> Show breeders will give you the best bet to look like a Golden, act like a Golden and be health cleared in parentage. When a show breeder sells puppies, they are not unwanted! They are most likely, even the least of them, still going to be nicer than the pet breeder's litters best puppy!
> The best pet bet to me would be a pet puppy from a show bred litter.
> 
> Another thing- just to ponder on- if you don't want a show puppy, why in the world were you even talking to a breeder about co-ownership and showing? If you got offered a puppy on co-own that was show quality, lucky you (if it was a reputable breeder that is) - if you aren't ever going to show your dog, who cares if it is on full or not? You will from any reputable breeder get a limited registration nice puppy. If you want one on full registration, then you should resolve yourself to co-own. No good breeder is going to let you take their pedigree and go off w/it on full.


20 yrs ago, while living in Los Angeles, CA. I want to get a Min-Pin and got a breeder info through AKC breeder list.

I contacted her and agreed to meet. She had 2 puppies in seperate kennel waiting for me when I arrived (one was a potential show pup). After showing me all of the pictures of her and her champion dogs (the puppies parents and grandparents) she gave me the price for the pups and what I need to do for her to sell me the show potential.

I did not know if I was up for showing dogs so I asked her If I could meet her for couple more time to see how hard training a show dog going to be. On the following meeting, she brought me to her kennel outside of city limit and I heard lot of dog whining and barking (not very loud barking). I asked her why are those dog back there and was told that they were potential show dog that did not make it and she was not able to sell them because they was older. I also ask her why their bark are so low and was told that she had them de-bark to meet the county code.

I left that place feeling disgusted and felt so sorry for those dogs. They got altered and sentenced to life without parol only because they did not meet show standard. They were clean and well fed but why would any dog wanting to live in a kennel like that for the rest of their life.

I did report her but was told back then that as long as she followed the city code there're not a lot I could do about it. I never look at the show breeder with respect ever since.


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

Millie'sMom said:


> Would you show this thread to your wife and let her decide?


We're married for 23 yrs now and yes she was with me when we wanted that Min-Pin and she is reading this too


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Guys, we are preaching to a brick wall. Let him buy from a breeder that is greedy and does absolutely nothing with their dogs including clearances. 

I am sorry we care for the golden breed so much to adhere to such harsh conditions like doing hips, elbows, eyes, and cardiac clearances on our dogs. Shame on us! Gosh!

I am sorry that I am really picky to where my puppies will go and I care about the Golden breed.

I am doing this all wrong!! I should just breed without clearance and put my puppies on craigslist and sell them. This way I can make a huge profit and I would be benefiting no one, but ME.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

dtran0268 said:


> 20 yrs ago, while living in Los Angeles, CA. I want to get a Min-Pin and got a breeder info through AKC breeder list.
> 
> I contacted her and agreed to meet. She had 2 puppies in seperate kennel waiting for me when I arrived (one was a potential show pup). After showing me all of the pictures of her and her champion dogs (the puppies parents and grandparents) she gave me the price for the pups and what I need to do for her to sell me the show potential.
> 
> ...


 I am sorry you had a bad experience here....BUT you have to realize that most breeders are not like this!!

There are a good bit of breeders, including myself, that do not even have kennels! My house is their house. They are my pets 1st and foremost. Just because you had a bad experience, you can not lump all "Show" breeders into this horrible category.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

This is a great quote from a blogger I enjoy who happens to be a breeder of corgi's...
"[The standard is]Those things that distinguish the breed you want from the generic world of "dog" are only there because somebody worked really hard to get them there. And as soon as that work ceases, the dog, no matter how purebred, begins to revert to the generic.* That doesn't mean you won't get a good dog* – the magic and the blessing of dogs is that they are so hard to mess up, in their good souls and minds, that even the most hideously bred one can still be a great dog – but it will not be a good Shepherd, or good Puli, or a good Cardigan. You will not get the specialized abilities, tendencies, or talents of the breed.

If you don't NEED those special abilities or the predictability of a particular breed, you should not be buying a dog at all. You should go rescue one. That way you're saving a life and not putting money in pockets where it does not belong."

If you already have your heart set on getting what you want regardless of the great education that people are trying to give you, then go and buy what ever dog you wish. This forum holds to the GRCA COE ethics when recommending breeders and the one you asked about does not meet that minimum standard. 

I would like you to think about this, why do we spend our free time on a forum answering poster after poster about less than ideal breeding practices? I have nothing to gain from what ever puppy you buy, in fact a lot of folks that post looking for a puppy get one and then never come back to the forum. I only want anyone who is buying a puppy to be able to make an informed decision. To do that you need the knowledge to do so. 

So here is the hard facts
For your best chance at a healthy Golden the parents should be tested for:
Hips at 2 years or older because Dysplasia is crippling and the surgery while fairly successful costs about $4000
Elbows at 2 years or older because Dysplasia is crippling and elbow surgery is not always successful and also cost thousands of dollars.
Hearts at 1 year old or older by a Cardiologist because we have SAS in the breed and this heart condition can kill a young dog with little to no warning
Eyes annually because we have several eye diseases and several that cause blindness and the possible need to remove the eye.

Now it is up to you, do you buy what ever "white" dog from what ever breeder because there is a pup available and it "could" be healthy. Or do you find a reputable breeder, most of which will show, who is doing the testing that reduces the chance (but cannot guarantee) that your puppy will not have these health issues? 

The choice is yours.


----------



## SkiSoccerFamily (Jan 9, 2014)

kfayard said:


> Guys, we are preaching to a brick wall. Let him buy from a breeder that is greedy and does absolutely nothing with their dogs including clearances.
> 
> I am sorry we care for the golden breed so much to adhere to such harsh conditions like doing hips, elbows, eyes, and cardiac clearances on our dogs. Shame on us! Gosh!
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking, too, although I am not a breeder.  Before we got our dog, I also wanted an "English creme" golden, or so I thought. Then, I began researching them and realized that I should be looking for a healthy dog first and foremost. Color ended up being the least of my concerns.

I don't understand why the OP is letting a bad experience from 20 years ago affect him today. It sounds awful for those dogs from 20 years ago, and it's heartbreaking that there are people out there who treat animals that way. However, a good breeder would never behave that way, in my opinion. There are plenty of breeders who are wonderful and will do right by their dogs.


----------



## DeNovo206 (Oct 24, 2013)

As someone who also live in Washington state, I would just say that there are a ton of great breeders out here, especially in Western Washington. Plus, since you're in Vancouver, you probably have easy access to terrific breeders in Portland too. If you do some digging, the Seattle Kennel Club show was just this past weekend, I bet you'll find some litters of lighter colored Goldens that will be born soon.


----------



## brandor24 (Apr 10, 2014)

*heatherwoodgolden puppy*



dtran0268 said:


> Anyone got their puppy from Heatherwood Golden? Please tell me how was your experience with this breeder? I'm looking to get an English Cream Golden. Thanks
> 
> English Golden Retriever Puppies Washington| English golden Breeder


Me and my wife just bought an american golden from heatherwood goldens and we are very pleased. He isnt a "Creme" retriever but we saw the creme ones and had many interactions with the breeder and her family. She was very professional and had a very stable and suitable environment for the puppies. I will say she is located in shelton wa and if you just email her she is more than willing to give her info. she has a facebook to. Overall we are very satisfied with our pup we got him at 8 weeks and he is already potty trained and very well behaved.


----------



## pea (Jun 9, 2017)

They have a facebook page and reviews are good. English cream is not a standard color in the USA but in Europe in show arena how they are referred. The original breeder in scotland used 4 dogs to create the breed. 2 are now extinct. To me if you lime what you see go with it. I do ask lots of questions and look for health clearances on 3 generations if possible.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

pea said:


> They have a facebook page and reviews are good. English cream is not a standard color in the USA but in Europe in show arena how they are referred. The original breeder in scotland used 4 dogs to create the breed. 2 are now extinct. To me if you lime what you see go with it. I do ask lots of questions and look for health clearances on 3 generations if possible.


IF POSSIBLE... if possible. The only way it isn't possible is if someone is breeding without clearances - on prelims- or from dogs without a depth of clearances in the pedigree. 
The GRF members comments re:Heatherwood reveals that they do no do this. So reviews on FB are useless, and certainly should not be considered real reviews but instead reviews the person who breeds allows to remain on her FB page(because I don't think these people are breeders- they just breed dogs. Breeders should do things right). And the kennel name belonged to the Freemans years ago- they did field work- so this person didn't bother to see if they were attaching a name that is someone else's to their own totally divergent breedings...but when they chose that name they probably didn't bother to research it first because they are so far away from GR community in relationships. Which is also quite telling as to the lack of involvement in anything other than breeding dogs. Its my experience when people are uninvolved they cannot do a good job.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

pea said:


> English cream is not a standard color in the USA but in Europe in show arena how they are referred.


I have freinds that are very active showing all across Europe. Never once have I seen them use the term English Cream. 
That is a North American marketing tern used by less than reputable breeders here as a way to charge unsuspecting or uncaring buyers more for less in value. All my European freinds show Golden Retrievers. 

While cream is a registration color option in most Europen countries in the U.S. we have the same color and it is registered as light gold. The English cream marketing term and the "greeder"breeder obsession with breeding for pale color only is why finding great breeders overseas willing to work with US breeders is difficult. On the other hand it is quite easy to find an Eastern European commercial kennel in Russia, Hungry, Ukraine, Slovakia, etc. willing to ship pale puppies, young adults or a pregnant bitch. It always amazes me how few "English Creams" have even one UK registered dog in the 3 generation pedigree. :surprise:


----------



## Debbie Newton (Jul 5, 2020)

dtran0268 said:


> Anyone got their puppy from Heatherwood Golden? Please tell me how was your experience with this breeder? I'm looking to get an English Cream Golden. Thanks
> 
> English Golden Retriever Puppies Washington| English golden Breeder


----------



## Debbie Newton (Jul 5, 2020)

dtran0268 said:


> Anyone got their puppy from Heatherwood Golden? Please tell me how was your experience with this breeder? I'm looking to get an English Cream Golden. Thanks
> 
> English Golden Retriever Puppies Washington| English golden Breeder


----------



## Debbie Newton (Jul 5, 2020)

We were lucky to get one of heatherwoods English cream goldens in 2018, Copper was the sire. Beautiful, handsome dog, great temperment. I have had six goldens over 40 years and my "Buddy" is at the top. The breaders were great and I couldn't be more satisfied.


----------

